# What kind of prop Evinrude 25hp Etec Tiller



## Parker_Fleming (Jul 24, 2021)

Hello,

I have a 25hp Etec Tiller with the stock aluminum prop. I was wondering what prop I should upgrade to. I have an East Cape Glide skiff. Mechanic said I was running over 6000 rpm on the top end. I was wondering what setup of stainless steal prop I should get for it. I need to get those rpms down, looking for better whole shot. Not super worried about how gaining mph.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

How much pitch are you running with the current prop?


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Off the shelf, I’ve had good luck with Solas. I really like their 4 blade prop. On two different boats, neither one lost mph, But holeshot is definitely better. No need for stainless on a 25hp imo, unless you just want one. Also without knowing your current prop specs and rpm’s replacing the prop is a crap shoot.


----------

